# ready to give up!



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have had a litter this week with what i was expecting Black tans to increase my show stock.

However i looked in today and found two heads were all that was left as the mother has munched them all.

This is the amount of luck i am having at the moment as the last three litters have been a disaster.

I have had a doe die in birth another gave birth to a litter that are basically pet dove tans.

Luckily as i have room i split the does up when they are due so there is another black tan doe due soon but it is really frustrating.

I have also got fox and choc tan that will hopefully be pregnant soon.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you're having a lot of trouble with your litters, is there maybe another husbandry factor that's causing the problem? Food, bedding, water, noise, temps, can all cause breeding problems if they're not within good limits.


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

Well I have to say my fortunes are looking up. The second black tan has produced a litter of five which is what I cull to and they are growing really well. There are three blacks and two choc which is perfect as I wish to expand the choc as well.

My other doe has given birth to six which I am leaving for a couple of days then will have a closer look.

The foxes have not bred at all for the second time and I think their end is nigh and I will concentrate on the choc black and dove tans.

I presume it may have been a run of bad luck as I hadn't had problems like that before


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I have to say it can go like that, munchers, non breeding, does rejecting babies etc. etc.

Just keep plugging away.


----------

